# Marriot Vacation Clubs Resorts to move to Hotel Categories



## TJCNewYork (May 11, 2009)

Dear MVCI TUGers


In response to MVCI owner requests, Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Rewards working to achieve a tighter brand integration.  For example, as of June 30, 2008 last year, Marriott Rewards began counting MVCI nights towards qualifying for the next level of Marriott Rewards Elite status.  Whether you stayed at your home resort or on exchange through Interval International AND presented your Marriott Rewards ID at check-in/check-out, the nights were counted and reflected in your online Marriott Rewards Account Activity.  


Today, a decision was made to achieve another milestone, integration of Marriott Vacation Club properties into Marriott Rewards Categories.  Here is the announcement posted on Marriott Rewards Insiders, May 11, 2009 by an Insiders staff member:


*Marriot Vacation Clubs Resorts to move to Hotel Categories*

_Greetings, Marriott Rewards Insiders!

On July 16, Marriott Vacation Club resorts will move to hotel categories. This means that the number of points required to stay at a Marriott Vacation Club will change: the points required will be increasing.

As your Marriott Rewards liaison, my number one priority is to give all Marriott Rewards members and Insiders the straight facts.

A complete list of the Marriott Vacation Club resorts and the new category levels will be published on Marriott.com later tonight. Watch the program news section of Marriott Rewards (https://www.marriott.com/rewards/learn/prgnews.mi) for more information.

This move does not change Marriott Vacation Club's participation in No Blackout Dates. If you own a Marriott Vacation Club timeshare, this change does not impact the number of points you receive in trade for your week.  

Please note, the changes don't take effect until July 16th. We will honor any reservations booked before July 16th at the current point amount.

Thanks all,

Andrew_


Marriott Rewards Insiders is an online travel community hosted by Marriott for Marriott Rewards members.  While there is no cost to join Marriott Rewards Insiders, you will need a Marriott Rewards member ID in order to register and login before viewing or posting. Here is the URL:

http://www.marriottrewardsinsiders.marriott.com

Be sure to check-out ongoing discussion among several MVCI owners under the discussion thread titled, MVCI Plea for Help.

Regards

TJCNewYork


----------



## Bill4728 (May 11, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Dear MVCI TUGers
> 
> 
> In response to MVCI owner requests, Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Rewards working to achieve a tighter brand integration.  For example, as of June 30, 2008 last year, Marriott Rewards began counting MVCI nights towards qualifying for the next level of Marriott Rewards Elite status.  Whether you stayed at your home resort or on exchange through Interval International AND presented your Marriott Rewards ID at check-in/check-out, the nights were counted and reflected in your online Marriott Rewards Account Activity.



People have been reporting getting credit on the TS stays for a while but I hadn't seen anything offical before. 

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 11, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> People have been reporting getting credit on the TS stays for a while but I hadn't seen anything offical before.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.



Thanks Bill,

Good for them.  I first noticed MVCI nights showing up November 2008 following a late October stay at MIP.   Curious, I double-checked Account Activity for April/May 2008 at MIP and didn't see the nights posted.  The discrepancy prompted a call to Owner Services.  My rep, Corey thought I was from a different planet.  Very reluctantly, Corey transferred me to an Owner Services Manager, Maureen who confirmed an internal memo, dated June 30, 2008 that MVCI nights would be counted with the condition that the owner must present his/her Marriott Rewards member ID at check-in or check-out in order to receive the nights credit on the MR account.  Maureen also confirmed that she was not able to pinpoint any external communications to owners on this subject.  Like you, I am very vigilant monitoring any correspondence.  In fact, I save every e-mail from Marriott and searched the inbox without finding any reference to this change.

Regards

TJCNewYork


----------



## icydog (May 11, 2009)

I had to fax my folio for two stays I had. One for the MFC where I used my owner week and one I had as an exchange at Barony. Neither showed up. However, all my stays at the Marriott Fairways in NJ show up. I have never had a problem there. I got 14 days worth of credit. That may help me reach Gold status but I doubt it


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 11, 2009)

icydog said:


> I had to fax my folio for two stays I had. One for the MFC where I used my owner week and one I had as an exchange at Barony. Neither showed up. However, all my stays at the Marriott Fairways in NJ show up. I have never had a problem there. I got 14 days worth of credit. That may help me reach Gold status but I doubt it



I'm told by Elite reservations that there is a backend issue. In order for the nights to be credited to your MR Account, your Marriott Rewards ID has to be associated with the Reservation.  Some of the property management systems still in use are antiquated.

As a knee-jerk reaction, what I do now is call Reservations.  If you examine your II certificate you will see a Reservation #.  Call that # in and have Reservations manually insert your Marriott Rewards ID as a stop gap measure.   The same for Owner Services.  Although they assign a Reservation #, they are unable to input your Marriott Rewards #.


----------



## Bill4728 (May 11, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> I'm told by Elite reservations that there is a backend issue. In order for the nights to be credited to your MR Account, your Marriott Rewards ID has to be associated with the Reservation.  Some of the property management systems still in use are antiquated.
> 
> As a knee-jerk reaction, what I do now is call Reservations.  If you examine your II certificate you will see a Reservation #.  Call that # in and have Reservations manually insert your Marriott Rewards ID as a stop gap measure.   The same for Owner Services.  Although they assign a Reservation #, they are unable to input your Marriott Rewards #.


Thanks for the idea.  I'll do that very soon for my two upcoming reservations at NCV.


----------



## VictorB (May 11, 2009)

*II Certificate and Rewards Number*

Originally Posted by *TJCNewYork* 

 
_I'm told by Elite reservations that there is a backend issue. In order for the nights to be credited to your MR Account, your Marriott Rewards ID has to be associated with the Reservation. Some of the property management systems still in use are antiquated._

_As a knee-jerk reaction, what I do now is call Reservations. If you examine your II certificate you will see a Reservation #. Call that # in and have Reservations manually insert your Marriott Rewards ID as a stop gap measure. The same for Owner Services. Although they assign a Reservation #, they are unable to input your Marriott Rewards #._


While I see the column labeled "rewards #" on my confirmation from II, the person on the Marriott Rewards Desk at II said they had no field avaiable to them to populate that number???

II said I should speak to Marriott.


----------



## rsackett (May 11, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Greetings, Marriott Rewards Insiders!
> 
> On July 16, Marriott Vacation Club resorts will move to hotel categories. *This means that the number of points required to stay at a Marriott Vacation Club will change: the points required will be increasing.*
> 
> ...



So cost in points goes up, looks like a lot, points you get will not channge.  I want to hear how sales reps spin this one.  I would ask _"Why would I pay extra for the right to get X points for my week when it takes 2X points to get that same week back?  Where is the value?"_

Ray


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2009)

*Interesting Point Values! Cat 5-7*

United States


Arizona
Canyon Villas – Phoenix, AZ
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6


California
Desert Springs Villas I – Palm Desert, CA
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Desert Springs Villas II – Palm Desert, CA
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

*Grand Residences by Marriott, Lake Tahoe – South Lake Tahoe, CA
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 7

Grand Residences by Marriott, Tahoe – South Lake Tahoe, CA
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 7*

Newport Coast Villas – Newport Coast, CA
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Shadow Ridge I, The Villages – Palm Desert, CA
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Shadow Ridge II, The Enclave – Palm Desert, CA
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Timber Lodge – South Lake Tahoe, CA
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Colorado

Mountain Valley Lodge at Breckenridge – Breckenridge, CO
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Florida

Beach Place Towers – Fort Lauderdale, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Crystal Shores – Marco Island, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Cypress Harbour – Orlando, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Grande Vista – Orlando, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

*Harbour Lake – Orlando, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 5*

Imperial Palm Villas – Orlando, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

*Legends Edge at Bay Point—Panama City, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 5

Ocean Pointe – Palm Beach Shores, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 5*

Royal Palms – Orlando, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Sabal Palms – Orlando, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Villas at Doral – Miami, FL
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Hawaii
Kaua'i Beach Club – Lihue-Kauai, HI
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

*Ko Olina Beach Club – Kapolei-Oahu, HI
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 7

Maui Ocean Club – Lahaina-Maui, HI
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 7

Maui Ocean Club, Lahaina and Napili Villas – Lahaina, HI
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 7*

Waiohai Beach Club – Koloa-Kauai, HI
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Massachusetts
*Custom House – Boston, MA
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 7*

Missouri
Horizons by Marriott Vacation Club at Branson – Branson, MO
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Nevada

Grand Chateau 1 & 2 – Las Vegas, NV
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

New Jersey
Fairway Villas at Seaview – Absecon, NJ
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

South Carolina
Barony Beach Club – Hilton Head, SC
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Grande Ocean – Hilton Head, SC
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Harbour Club – Hilton Head Island, SC
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Harbour Point and Sunset Pointe at Shelter Cove – Hilton Head, SC
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Heritage Club – Hilton Head Island, SC
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Monarch at Sea Pines – Hilton Head Island, SC
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

OceanWatch Villas at Grande Dunes – Myrtle Beach, SC
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

SurfWatch – Hilton Head, SC
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Utah
MountainSide – Park City, UT
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Summit Watch– Park City, UT
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Virgin Islands (US)
Frenchman's Cove – St. Thomas, USVI
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Virginia
*Manor Club at Ford's Colony – Williamsburg, VA
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 5*

Aruba

*Aruba Ocean Club – Palm Beach, Aruba
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 7

Aruba Surf Club – Palm Beach, Aruba
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 7*

France
Village d'Ile-de-France – Bailly Romainvilliers, France
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

St. Kitts and Nevis
St. Kitts Beach Club – Frigate Bay, St. Kitts and Nevis
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Spain
Club Son Antem – Llucmajor, Spain
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Marbella Beach Resort – Marbella, Spain
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Playa Andaluza – Estepona, Spain
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 6

Thailand
*Mai Khao Beach – Phuket, Thailand
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 5

Phuket Beach Club – Phuket, Thailand
Marriott Rewards Hotel Category: 5*


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2009)

How many points are required for a free night?


This chart shows the points required by category level for each redemption night for a Deluxe Guest room. Additional points are required for 1-bedroom, 2-bedroom, and 3-bedrooms villas






How many points are required for 1-bedroom, 2-bedroom & 3-bedroom villas?

A 1-bedroom is an additional 5,000 points per night, a 2-bedroom is an additional 10,000 points per night, and a 3-bedroom is an additional 15,000 points per night.


Why do the types of rooms offered for redemption at Marriott Vacation Club resorts vary by location?

Each property has a different assortment of Deluxe Guest Room, 1-bedroom, 2-bedroom, and 3-bedrooms villas. Not all properties have all room types.


Will Marriott Vacation Club participate in No Blackout Dates?

Marriott Vacation Club resorts will not offer No Blackout Dates. Because Marriott Vacation Club resorts are timeshare properties, availability depends on whether the timeshare owners plan to occupy their rooms on specific nights.


from this page https://www.marriott.com/marriott.mi?page=mvci-faq


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2009)

So now - instead of it costing *150,000 to book a 7 night 2BR in Aruba *- it will cost 35,000 + 10,000 = *45,000 X 4 nights = 180,000 5th night free - and 2 more nights at 45,000 = 90 - total 7 nights in a 2BR = 270*

and if I trade in my *2BR platinum *week in Aruba - I receive *90,000 *

Gee, THANKS a LOT Marriott...now it is REALLY worth it to buy direct from you in order to turn in my weeks for points!


----------



## rsackett (May 11, 2009)

Cost in points for 7 nights in a 2 bedroom:

Cat 5 -----------210,000
Cat 6 -----------240,000
Cat 7 -----------270,000

Assuming you get one night free after 4 nights.

Makes getting 100,000 points for turning one in look like a poor deal.

Ray


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Dear MVCI TUGers
> 
> 
> In response to MVCI owner requests, Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Rewards working to achieve a tighter brand integration.  For example, as of June 30, 2008 last year, Marriott Rewards began counting MVCI nights towards qualifying for the next level of Marriott Rewards Elite status.  Whether you stayed at your home resort or on exchange through Interval International AND presented your Marriott Rewards ID at check-in/check-out, the nights were counted and reflected in your online Marriott Rewards Account Activity.
> ...



*How does Marriott explain/defend THAT one????*


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2009)

VictorB said:


> While I see the column labeled "rewards #" on my confirmation from II, the person on the Marriott Rewards Desk at II said they had no field avaiable to them to populate that number???
> 
> II said I should speak to Marriott.



Don't do this on the phone. II can't even do it. You need to call Marriott. Do it online in your Marriott.com account. I think another Tugger posted instructions on this at one point. But you do it under the Change/Cancel Reservations section to look up your reservation and then attach your MR# to the reservation.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Dear MVCI TUGers
> 
> 
> In response to MVCI owner requests, Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Rewards working to achieve a tighter brand integration.  For example, as of June 30, 2008 last year, Marriott Rewards began counting MVCI nights towards qualifying for the next level of Marriott Rewards Elite status.  Whether you stayed at your home resort or on exchange through Interval International AND presented your Marriott Rewards ID at check-in/check-out, the nights were counted and reflected in your online Marriott Rewards Account Activity.



This is actually the first mention of them giving nights on II exchanges in addition to home resort stays. WHen the announcement came out in 2008 it only mentioned giving nights on home resort stays at MVCI resorts, no mention of II exchanges. This is good to hear.



			
				GrayFal said:
			
		

> How does Marriott explain/defend THAT one????



Overall this may be a lead in to adjustments in what Marriott will offer in the way of MRP in exchange for your week. They could be assigning these values to in the future provide the ability to trade for those same point values. I wouldn't hold your breath or get your hopes up, but it could be a possibility. Perhaps I just gave them that great idea.:ignore:


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> This is actually the first mention of them giving nights on II exchanges in addition to home resort stays. WHen the announcement came out in 2008 it only mentioned giving nights on home resort stays at MVCI resorts, no mention of II exchanges. This is good to hear.
> 
> *Overall this may be a lead in to adjustments in what Marriott will offer in the way of MRP in exchange for your week. *They could be assigning these values to in the future provide the ability to trade for those same point values.


Please see what I highlighted in post # 13 - it was specifically mentioned that *they were NOT going to change the points you get*!

edit - I only use BOLD to highlight what was said - I am not SHOUTING at you


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2009)

GrayFal said:


> Please see what I highlighted in post # 13 - it was specifically mentioned that *they were NOT going to change the points you get*!
> 
> edit - I only use BOLD to highlight what was said - I am not SHOUTING at you



I am not disputing what they are saying now. At this time it not change the points you get. It just may be a move in that direction.


----------



## lovearuba (May 11, 2009)

*Sounds like there is more to this*

I also think they will be doing their own exchange program, thus the reason for changing point values for stays here.  Does anyone know if the resort categories are in line with the maintenance fees?  I would like to see them get to a more equitable place in exchanging units.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> Does anyone know if the resort categories are in line with the maintenance fees?  I would like to see them get to a more equitable place in exchanging units.



Grande Vista (Cat 6) 2008 MF Platinum $819.53 vs. Ocean Pointe (Cat 5) 2008 MF Platinum $1142.40 ? Not even close.


----------



## lovearuba (May 11, 2009)

*Good Point*



dioxide45 said:


> Grande Vista (Cat 6) vs. Ocean Pointe (Cat 5)? Not even close.



Thats a shame, I would be upset if I was an Ocean Pointe owner.  You can get a get-a-way to Grande Vista almost anytime you want one on Intervale, its just got so many available units, not the case with Ocean Pointe.


----------



## LAX Mom (May 11, 2009)

That's a huge increase in points for a 2 bedroom reservation, but it doesn't surprise me. Using points for a MVCI was the best value for MR points at current values. 

I've never stayed in a MVCI using points, but I have made resevations which I cancelled once an II exchange came through.


----------



## WINSLOW (May 11, 2009)

Marriott is going to take someones 270,000 points and give me a whole120,000 points for my 3 bedroom St Kitts. That's a 150,000 point difference!   Seeing this years M/F are over $1700  (I could by 120,000points for $1500) How about atleast splitting the difference with the owners or letting us owners rent the T/S for what other owners are getting in point value??  Kind of like how SVN works in a way, maybe.  With all of this take, take, take they need to look at the owner points now.


----------



## aka Julie (May 11, 2009)

Alas, another MR "enhancement."


----------



## Big Matt (May 11, 2009)

My guess is that not many folks will jump at the chance to spend a ton of points on a timeshare visit.

Realistically, you can rent almost any of the Marriott timeshares for less than $1500 for the week, and many can be had for as little as $199 for a week on an II getaway (granted in off season, but...).

I was also interested to see how they assigned the individual resorts to the hotel categories.  Some of the less popular resorts got category 6 while more popular ones got 5s.  We'll see if they offer pointsavers during off season.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2009)

Big Matt said:


> My guess is that not many folks will jump at the chance to spend a ton of points on a timeshare visit.
> 
> Realistically, you can rent almost any of the Marriott timeshares for less than $1500 for the week, and many can be had for as little as $199 for a week on an II getaway (granted in off season, but...).
> 
> I was also interested to see how they assigned the individual resorts to the hotel categories.  Some of the less popular resorts got category 6 while more popular ones got 5s.  We'll see if they offer pointsavers during off season.



I don't think many people who currently own a TS will do this, but you may still see those that don't have access to getaway weeks in II take them up on the offer. I am guessing you can combine these with a travel package that includes airline miles now.


----------



## wuv pooh (May 11, 2009)

Makes it a lot easier for me to get Gold status with a cheap getaway in Williamsburg or 2.  I would never use points for MVCI anyway, I would trade.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 11, 2009)

Bill4728 said:


> Thanks for the idea.  I'll do that very soon for my two upcoming reservations at NCV.



Once the NCV reservation #'s are paired with your Marriott Rewards ID you will see the upcoming reservations listed in Change/Cancel Reservations online.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 11, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Once the NCV reservation #'s are paired with your Marriott Rewards ID you will see the upcoming reservations listed in Change/Cancel Reservations online.



I have found that when I make a home resort reservation that it appears in Change/Cancel Reservations online automatically. I only have to attach the number for II exchanges and getaways.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 11, 2009)

rsackett said:


> So cost in points goes up, looks like a lot, points you get will not channge.  I want to hear how sales reps spin this one.  I would ask _"Why would I pay extra for the right to get X points for my week when it takes 2X points to get that same week back?  Where is the value?"_



Ray,

[At the moment, TUGers and Marriott Insiders have the inside scoop.  Consider yourself 'in the know' and several steps ahead of MVCI Sales. The number of points required to redeem a villa for a week is about 3x Trade for Points.  Take a deep breath] _Takeback_.  I just spoke with the sales rep who sold my brother-in-law a 3 bedroom Platinum week at Grande Chateau last year.  Sales is fully aware of these promotions:


Marriott Rewards FAQ for Marriott Vacation Club
New Category Levels for Marriott Vacation Club Resort Properties

Remember, I'm only the messenger.

TJCNewYork


----------



## GrayFal (May 11, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Ray,
> 
> At the moment, TUGers and Marriott Insiders have the inside scoop.  Consider yourself 'in the know' and several steps ahead of MVCI Sales.  The number of points required to redeem a villa for a week is about 3x Trade for Points.  Take a deep breath:
> 
> ...


I have already posted this info earlier in this thread - see posts 9,10,11 - not good news for owners...
And it will make selling Marriott developer weeks even more difficult in this economy.

I get 90,000 MRPs for my Aruba Surf Platinum week - where is the equity in Marriott requiring 270,000 MRPs to rent that same week?


----------



## thinze3 (May 11, 2009)

What about resorts that only have 2BR units like Waiohai? It is listed as a Cat 6 which should be 180,000 points per week. Will Marriott charge the 2BR upgrade of 10,000 points per night?


----------



## lovearuba (May 12, 2009)

*Adding MR number to your reservation*

Two questions:

Does anyone know how long it takes to show the reservation in your account?  I looked up a reservation in my Marriott account and clicked on the link to update my number on it. I got a message that indicated that the reservation would be added but it still didnt show.  Is it batch or real time?

Another question:  If you deposit a week and change the name with a guess certificate, does that stay apply to your account?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> Two questions:
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes to show the reservation in your account?  I looked up a reservation in my Marriott account and clicked on the link to update my number on it. I got a message that indicated that the reservation would be added but it still didnt show.  Is it batch or real time?



It should be real time



> Another question:  If you deposit a week and change the name with a guess certificate, does that stay apply to your account?



I don't believe so. The actual name on the reservation gets updated with the name on the guest certificate, so when it attempts to post there will be a mismatch and it likely won't post. It might still show up under your Change/Cancel Reservations online though. Also the person you are giving the week to using the guest certificate has the right to provide their MR# at checkin and get the credit.


----------



## lovearuba (May 12, 2009)

*HMM*

It doesnt work for me, I was able to see my reservation when I put the number in and I got a message saying it would add my number to my account but when I go back in, it cant find it unless I put the reservation number in again.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 12, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> It doesnt work for me, I was able to see my reservation when I put the number in and I got a message saying it would add my number to my account but when I go back in, it cant find it unless I put the reservation number in again.




LoveAruba

Marriott.com doesn't have that level of self-service functionality yet.   You have to call Marriott Reservations 1-800-228-9290 and request that your Marriott Rewards member ID is linked with your MVCI or Interval Reservation.  Then you'll be able to 'Find a Reservation' and it will automatically show in the list of upcoming reservations.

I am very certain that Interval cannot associate your Rewards ID. Owner Services didn't have the capability to do it as of two weeks ago (they may have it now, but don't count on it).  Avoid jumping through hoops, your best bet is to call.


----------



## thinze3 (May 12, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> It doesnt work for me, I was able to see my reservation when I put the number in and I got a message saying it would add my number to my account but when I go back in, it cant find it unless I put the reservation number in again.




I have had a glitch or two along the way with trades but not my home resorts. Simply call marriott reservations and tell them to add your Marriott rewards number to your stay. Tell them that you want to be able to view it when you login to your account and click "view upcoming reservations."


----------



## NWL (May 12, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't believe so. The actual name on the reservation gets updated with the name on the guest certificate, so when it attempts to post there will be a mismatch and it likely won't post. It might still show up under your Change/Cancel Reservations online though. Also the person you are giving the week to using the guest certificate has the right to provide their MR# at checkin and get the credit.



I don't know about exchanges, but when I rented my TS last March, I put the Renter's name on the reservation, but kept my Rewards number on the reservation.  I got the night credits and the points from their room charges.  If they had a Rewards number, they could have put it on the reservation and gotten all of the nights and points.  Did I offer up this info?    

Cheers!


----------



## rthib (May 12, 2009)

*YMMV*



TJCNewYork said:


> LoveAruba
> 
> Marriott.com doesn't have that level of self-service functionality yet.   You have to call Marriott Reservations 1-800-228-9290 and request that your Marriott Rewards member ID is linked with your MVCI or Interval Reservation.  Then you'll be able to 'Find a Reservation' and it will automatically show in the list of upcoming reservations.



I've never had problems, either of trades or home stays.
Maybe I'm just lucky.


It's one of the first things I do once I get the confirmation from II.
Log into Marriott.com
Upcoming reservations tab
Find a specific reservation and it's done.


----------



## lovearuba (May 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

Hi 
I took your advice and called reservations, they were quickly able to add the reservation to the website.  I decided not to give them the reservation that I am using for a friend, dont want to mess things up for her.  Thanks again.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2009)

rthib said:


> I've never had problems, either of trades or home stays.
> Maybe I'm just lucky.
> 
> 
> ...



I have not had any problems adding the number at Marriott.com for exchanges or getaways. So the self serve functionality is there. The other poster must have been hitting a glitch or something.



NWL said:


> I don't know about exchanges, but when I rented my TS last March, I put the Renter's name on the reservation, but kept my Rewards number on the reservation.  I got the night credits and the points from their room charges.  If they had a Rewards number, they could have put it on the reservation and gotten all of the nights and points.  Did I offer up this info?
> 
> Cheers!



I think a rental by owner is different. WHen you rent out your unit you add your renters name to your reservation, your name doesn't get removed. So when they send the information about the stay to Marriott Rewards the number and name both make a hit so the points and nights would post. 
With a getaway or exhcnage where a guest certificate is involved, your name actually gets removed from the reservation I believe and the other persons name is added. So the number and name wouldn't match when they attempt to post the points and nights.


----------



## stevens397 (May 12, 2009)

All very interesting.  I have hardly ever used my MR points and I have a bunch.  But I vividly remember reading that in terms of using the points for timeshare stays, they said that you could not use points from timeshares (premiums for purchase or points from turning in your week) to "rent" a week at a resort.  From all I've read here, no one has mentioned that.  Has it changed???


----------



## NWL (May 12, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I think a rental by owner is different. WHen you rent out your unit you add your renters name to your reservation, your name doesn't get removed. So when they send the information about the stay to Marriott Rewards the number and name both make a hit so the points and nights would post.
> With a getaway or exhcnage where a guest certificate is involved, your name actually gets removed from the reservation I believe and the other persons name is added. So the number and name wouldn't match when they attempt to post the points and nights.



I see what you mean with an exchange.  I've never done one, so I stayed away from that part.     As for my rental, the person who rented had their name first on the reservation, but my name was the second one on the reservation.  That way Marriott knows who the owner was that rented it out.  My renter could have (if they had a MR number) substituted his number for mine on the reservation and gotten all of the credits (this info from a Marriott VA, which I always take with a grain of salt).  Are you saying we both, in some configuration, could have gotten the credits?

Cheers!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2009)

NWL said:


> I see what you mean with an exchange.  I've never done one, so I stayed away from that part.     As for my rental, the person who rented had their name first on the reservation, but my name was the second one on the reservation.  That way Marriott knows who the owner was that rented it out.  My renter could have (if they had a MR number) substituted his number for mine on the reservation and gotten all of the credits (this info from a Marriott VA, which I always take with a grain of salt).  Are you saying we both, in some configuration, could have gotten the credits?
> 
> Cheers!



No, only one would get credits. SInce your number was in the system along with your name, you got the credit. Had your renter given their number, they would have gotten the credit. It all comes down to who's number is in the system and if there is a name on the reservation that matches that number then you that number gets the points.

We had a getaway that we cancelled to upgrade to a larger one. The first getaway was cancelled but is continued to show in my reservations at Marriott.com. Even the new person who got that reservation had their name show up on the reservation in my account. I even received their folio. It had my MR# on the reservation until the end, but since my name was also not on the reservation, no points or nights credit for me.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 12, 2009)

stevens397 said:


> All very interesting.  I have hardly ever used my MR points and I have a bunch.  But I vividly remember reading that in terms of using the points for timeshare stays, they said that you could not use points from timeshares (premiums for purchase or points from turning in your week) to "rent" a week at a resort.  From all I've read here, no one has mentioned that.  Has it changed???



I believe this is still true. Points gained from trading your week for points could not be used to book a reward at another MVCI property. 

I think people take issue with Marriott making a "points profit" from their weeks that they paid a lot of money for. I also believe the exchange value is inequitable, though I am not able to trade my week for points.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> Does anyone know if the resort categories are in line with the maintenance fees?



NOT AT ALL.  At a recent MVCI Sales presentation, resorts were divided into two major buckets, *Destination* and *System*.  Ko Olina, Hawaii is the best example of a Destination resort.  Harbor Lake, Orlando is an example of a System resort.  Destination resorts have high purchase price, high maintenance fees and low Trade for Points value.  System resorts have low purchase price, low maintenance fees and high Trade for Points value.

Hotel Categories factor in multiple features including, but not limited to: *Amenities* (room service, comp BF, business center, fitness center, spa, golf); *Hotel Type* (extended stay, resort, timeshare); *Transportation* (shuttle, parking, valet); *Activities*; *Events & Meetings* capabilities and more.  In general, resorts located on a hotel property appear to share the same Category, such as Imperial, Royal & Sabal Palms next to the Orlando World Center which is a Category 6.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> The other poster must have been hitting a glitch or something.



Could be a glitch. :deadhorse:


----------



## thinze3 (May 13, 2009)

*TJCNewYork do you work for Marriott?*


----------



## NWL (May 13, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> No, only one would get credits. SInce your number was in the system along with your name, you got the credit. Had your renter given their number, they would have gotten the credit. It all comes down to who's number is in the system and if there is a name on the reservation that matches that number then you that number gets the points.
> 
> We had a getaway that we cancelled to upgrade to a larger one. The first getaway was cancelled but is continued to show in my reservations at Marriott.com. Even the new person who got that reservation had their name show up on the reservation in my account. I even received their folio. It had my MR# on the reservation until the end, but since my name was also not on the reservation, no points or nights credit for me.



Thanks for the clarification.    

Cheers!


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> *TJCNewYork do you work for Marriott?*



Nope - why do you ask?


----------



## WINSLOW (May 13, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> *TJCNewYork do you work for Marriott?*




I was wondering the same thing after reading his post here and on www.marriottrewardsinsiders???


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I am not able to trade my week for points.



Why is that?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 13, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> *TJCNewYork do you work for Marriott?*



Hmmmm, good question.  I'm confused by what s/he writes here - it's difficult to differentiate between what is her/his interpretation, what are the actual words offered by the official Marriott liaison to marriottrewardsinsiders.com, and what are the actual statements in writing that Marriott has issued to members.  Getting to the point is all too much work. 

Call me paranoid, but I'm wondering what the ulterior motive is here.


----------



## thinze3 (May 13, 2009)

Sort of wish you did, so take it as a compliment.
You opinions are very well stated - almost as "a matter of fact."  Besides, we would love to have an insider here on Tug. 



thinze3 said:


> *TJCNewYork do you work for Marriott?*
> .
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

WINSLOW said:


> I was wondering the same thing after reading his post here and on www.marriottrewardsinsiders???



Terry, Winslow and TUGers

There are MVCI associates actively reading TUG and maybe posting, but I am not one of them.

As a charter member of the Marriott Marquis program aka Honored Guest aka Marriott Rewards, and a 15 year multiple-week MVCI owner, I enjoy being a frequent Marriott guest and engaging Marriott associates and other guests in conversation.  As a best practice, I prefer to make informed decisions whether it involves a purchase or not.  So, every conversation *in-person* or *online* is an opportunity to *engage*, *network* and *learn*.

Thank you for reading my post(s) on Insiders.  Which one(s) did you read?  I have been very active on Marriott Insiders since joining the community February 14, 2009!    That date is significant because my wife and I checked into a full service Marriott where we had stayed several times before to enjoy a weekend getaway.  At check-in the front desk associate was uncharacteristically unfriendly and rude.  Escalating to his manager, I learned that Marriott had changed several policies as of January 15, 2009 that reduced and/or eliminated services I have come to expect.

Royally pissed off by that event, I logged onto Marriott.com, discovered Marriott Rewards Insiders and posted a message expressing my dissatisfaction that Marriott UTTERLY FAILED to deliver upon its promise. :annoyed:  Little did I know, I was in very good company.  There was one discussion about the changes Marriott was contemplating.  I read all 636 posts and learned a great deal.  *I also learned that MVCI owners are the most underserved group within all of Marriott Rewards*.

Up until recently, I've only 'trolled' TUG and another online travel community, FlyerTalk.  I was fascinated by MVCI Customer Care Advocate, Patricia Potts' suggestion to another Insider, Superchief1 that he come to TUG for MVCI suggestions.  First, because of the less than cordial TUG reception to the 2009 Marriott Rewards changes; and second, the depth of owner discontent expressed about the Aruba Ocean Club - that is so well-documented here.  Kudos to the owners who participated in that discussion, I learned a lot from you.  

I feel comfortable participating in Insiders because it is hosted by Marriott and is "gated."  (you need to have a Marriott Rewards member ID in order to register and login).  I've taken a risk and am out of my comfort zone by posting here, because it is public domain and there are no 'gates'.  I am pleased that my cross-posting has achieved the desired outcome:  *Building Awareness*.  I am optimistic that by doing so, MVCI owners will be proactive both here and on Insiders.  It is so outrageous that we have signed a vacation ownership contract to be loyal to Marriott -for a lifetime- and be so underserved.

That said, I remain satisfied with vacation ownership and confident that proactive feedback will have a positive impact.  Unless I am pissed off or vehemently disagree, my posts tend to be benign, optimistic and upbeat which might convey that I am fiercely loyal to Marriott - because I am.

Marriott gets it. That's why Marriott.com walked away with the Freddie Award for Best Web Site among many other prestigious and coveted awards including Best Customer Service, Best Elite Program and Best Member Communications.  Marriott did NOT get the Freddie for Best Awards.   This Freddie is for the program that makes it easier to redeem awards.  As everyone reading this knows, Marriott has some ground to cover and gaps to fill when it comes to the redemption process.   By being proactive perhaps we can change that. 

[Since I'm new here, I have a question.  Do TUGers always confront newbies by asking them if they work for Marriott?  Is THAT how TUGers welcome newcomers?] Retracted thanks to Terry


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Call me paranoid, but I'm wondering what the ulterior motive is here.



:rofl: 

You're kidding right?  If you are a Marriott Rewards member, login to Insiders and review my profile.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Sort of wish you did, so take it as a compliment.
> You opinions are very well stated - almost as "a matter of fact."  Besides, we would love to have an insider here on Tug.



Thanks Terry - your comment makes me feel welcome!   

Cross-posting by TUGers on Insiders will help bring more MVCI owners here.  TUGers could reach out to Insiders, engage in the posting on Insiders and invite folks over.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 13, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> :rofl:
> 
> You're kidding right?  If you are a Marriott Rewards member, login to Insiders and review my profile.



Actually, I wasn't, but I honestly didn't mean it to sound as hostile as it probably does.  It was difficult to differentiate between who said what from your first post, at first reading.  And I wondered why/how you were led here to even offer a post.

I'm sorry for any offense.  None was intended.

You're right in that there is no harm in all of us having more information outlets available to us.  I wasn't aware of marriottrewardsinsiders.com before you posted, so thanks for that.  I hope you join TUG and bring others along with you; the more the merrier.


----------



## WINSLOW (May 13, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Terry, Winslow and TUGers
> 
> [Since I'm new here, I have a question.  Do TUGers always confront newbies by asking them if they work for Marriott?  Is THAT how TUGers welcome newcomers?] Retracted thanks to Terry



I really didn't mean to sound like I was accusing you of anything bad.  As Thinze3 has said, I think it's just because you sound so very well informed here and on marriottrewardsinsiders.com

Anyway,  WELCOME to TUG!


----------



## JudyS (May 13, 2009)

icydog said:


> I had to fax my folio for two stays I had. One for the MFC where I used my owner week and one I had as an exchange at Barony. Neither showed up. However, all my stays at the Marriott Fairways in NJ show up. I have never had a problem there. I got 14 days worth of credit. That may help me reach Gold status but I doubt it



What sort of credit does one get for a Marriott timeshare stay?  Do you actually get Marriott Reward points (and if so, how many?) or just credit towards Gold status, but no points?

Also, does anyone know whether credit for Marriott timeshare stays in available for people who trade in to Marriott via II, but who do not own a Marriott unit?


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Actually, I wasn't, but I honestly didn't mean it to sound as hostile as it probably does.  It was difficult to differentiate between who said what from your first post, at first reading.  And I wondered why/how you were led here to even offer a post.
> 
> I'm sorry for any offense.  None was intended.
> 
> You're right in that there is no harm in all of us having more information outlets available to us.  I wasn't aware of marriottrewardsinsiders.com before you posted, so thanks for that.  I hope you join TUG and bring others along with you; the more the merrier.



No offense is taken, thank you for the note.  

Suspicion of newbies, especially after reading 200+ pages of exhausting discussion about AOC here at TUG is to be expected.  Candidly, I was very reluctant to post anything here as I was apprehensive about opening a wound that hadn't quite healed.  

As stated earlier, the intent of cross-posting is to build awareness.  TUG is a very vibrant online community for timeshare owners, so I'll continue to invite MVCI Insiders over. At the same time, I extend a cordial invite to TUGers with Marriott Rewards IDs to come over and visit Insiders.  

The more the merrier for all MVCI owners!


----------



## lovearuba (May 13, 2009)

*What wounds are you referring to*



TJCNewYork said:


> No offense is taken, thank you for the note.
> 
> Suspicion of newbies, especially after reading 200+ pages of exhausting discussion about AOC here at TUG is to be expected.  Candidly, I was very reluctant to post anything here as I was apprehensive about opening a wound that hadn't quite healed.
> 
> ...



You shouldnt be hesitant, people here will challenge you and if you dont want to respond, just don't.  This is not a court of law, just a website that allows folks to share timeshare information and obviously a whole lot more.   As for the wounds, if you are referring to the wounds of paying those outrageous maintenance fees at the ocean club, those wounds are far from healed.


----------



## davidvel (May 13, 2009)

Here is my 1 cent on all this (which of course, is pure conjecture for purposes of discussion):

Marriott is getting ready to roll out its glorious "Internal Trading Program." It will offer many more points to _direct purchasers only_  (as has been rumoured) that sign up for the program, possibly 270K:hysterical: ?

This will not affect anyones rights to reserve (which we have noted ad naseum are deeded rights). It may or may not continue to take non-direct purchasers' trades at the original low-points value. (Although, this is NOT a deeded right to my knowledge; and people here have stated here that the contract says this "perk" can be rescinded at any time. And I don't know who would do this with the new values. )


As a resale owner I don't really care about all this because it won't affect me.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

JudyS said:


> What sort of credit does one get for a Marriott timeshare stay?  Do you actually get Marriott Reward points (and if so, how many?) or just credit towards Gold status, but no points?
> 
> Also, does anyone know whether credit for Marriott timeshare stays in available for people who trade in to Marriott via II, but who do not own a Marriott unit?



EXCELLENT QUESTIONS.  If you are a Marriott Rewards member and staying at your MVCI home resort or at an MVCI resort on exchange through II AND present your Marriott Rewards ID at check-in, you will receive credit for every night stayed.  The MVCI night credits count towards qualifying you for Marriott Rewards Elite status (Silver, Gold, Platinum).  

Marriott Rewards Platinum Elite receive a Welcome Bonus Gift of 500 points.  If the MVCI resort is on a Marriott hotel property, any dining, golf, spa services or giftshop merchandise purchased and billed to the villa will earn 10 points per $US.   For example,  Palm Desert Villas in California or Imperial Palm Villas, Royal Palms and Sabal Palms in Orlando.  These are just four of the many resorts co-located on Marriott hotel properties.  Grand Lakes Reserve on the JW Marriott/Ritz Carlton property in Orlando is another in pre-construction phase.

Billing dining/services/purchases to your villa has added benefits.  Silver Elite members receive a 20% bonus on base points, Gold Elite members get a 25% bonus and Platinum Elite get a whopping 50% bonus.  So,  if you spend $100 on dinner and $100 on spa services and bill the $200 to your villa, you get 2,000 base points plus 20%, 25% or 50% of that base depending upon your Elite status.  For Platinum Elite, $200 billed to the villa converts to 3,000 points plus the 500 points welcome gift is a grand total of 3,500 points.

Now, let's say that your staying at your home resort or on an II exchange and you need to arrive earlier or stay longer and you want to rent.  Reserve the extra nights at the discounted MVCI OWNER RATE.  DO NOT WASTE POINTS.  You earn 10 points per $US and get the night credits to qualify for Elite status that gets the Bonus points.  

For an overview of Marriott Rewards Elite Benefits: http://www.marriott.com/rewards/member-benefits.mi


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> As for the wounds, if you are referring to the wounds of paying those outrageous maintenance fees at the ocean club, those wounds are far from healed.



Owners can view the 2009 MF at MVCI.com for most resorts in the system.  AOC's are over the top.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

davidvel said:


> It will offer many more points to _direct purchasers only_  (as has been rumoured) that sign up for the program, possibly 270K




Thanks for the scoop.  Can you elaborate on what  _direct purchasers only_ means?  Can you give an example to illustrate?


----------



## thinze3 (May 13, 2009)

JudyS said:


> What sort of credit does one get for a Marriott timeshare stay?  Do you actually get Marriott Reward points (and if so, how many?) or just credit towards Gold status, but no points?
> 
> Also, does anyone know whether credit for Marriott timeshare stays in available for people who trade in to Marriott via II, but who do not own a Marriott unit?




Judy, I got nearly 40K points during my Hawaii stay in 2007. I simply let the concierge at Waiohai book everything for me and my guests in the second villa, and then I used my Marriott credit card to pay for it all. The credit card gets you another 2% in points. I also got 15K for the "tour" and 5K because my guests took the tour as well.

They do add up if you try hard enough.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 13, 2009)

I do the same thing Terry does, during every one of our stays, after reading his explanation a couple years ago here.  We figure out what we want to do by checking websites, travel guide books and the resort schedules, then ask the concierge to book whichever activities they can.  Every incidental charge gets put on the Marriott VISA and, like Terry says, it is amazing how quickly the points add up.  Hawaii especially, I think, because the activities there are so much more expensive than at the other places we visit, but every little bit counts.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Thanks for the scoop.  Can you elaborate on what  _direct purchasers only_ means?  Can you give an example to illustrate?



I think the :hysterical: after their comment indicates that they were not serious.


----------



## davidvel (May 13, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Thanks for the scoop.  Can you elaborate on what  _direct purchasers only_ means?  Can you give an example to illustrate?



Let's be careful here... if you mean scoop, ie. insider knowledge recall my post...


davidvel said:


> Here is my 1 cent on all this (which of course, is pure conjecture for purposes of discussion):



As to my thoughts, there have been many a post about what the rumored Marriott _Internal_ Trading system will entail. No one knows if they will include resale buyers or only allow "direct purchasers" into the program. In this regard, "direct purchasers" refers to those who purchased from Marriott (as opposed to purchasing from a direct purchaser).  

Again, welcome to TUGBBS...


----------



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2009)

The survey taken by many people late in 2008 was discussed in this thread. Many of the questions are quoted directly from the survey.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85113&highlight=survey

The internal exchange system has been discussed over and over and over, it will come up as a new topic again I am sure in a few months. :deadhorse:


----------



## davidvel (May 13, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> The internal exchange system has been discussed over and over and over, it will come up as a new topic again I am sure in a few months. :deadhorse:


Months? seconds!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 13, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Why is that?



I purchased my week resale, so I am unable to trade the week for points.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 13, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I think the :hysterical: after their comment indicates that they were not serious.



The :hysterical: next to the 270K, I got. 



davidvel said:


> there have been many a post about what the rumored Marriott _Internal_ Trading system will entail.



Thanks for the welcome.  I'm allergic to rumors  



dioxide45 said:


> The survey taken by many people late in 2008 was discussed in this thread. Many of the questions are quoted directly from the survey.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=85113&highlight=survey
> 
> The internal exchange system has been discussed over and over and over, it will come up as a new topic again I am sure in a few months.



THANKS!  I've printed it out and plan to sink some teeth into the survey.  My objective is to strike parallels with what Owner Services said in March.  Stay tuned for :deadhorse:


----------



## davidvel (May 14, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Thanks for the welcome.  I'm allergic to rumors


Oh no, you must be sneezing hard if you have browsed/searched for "Marriott Internal trading system"!!...

I agree, "I'll know it when I see it."


----------



## lovearuba (May 14, 2009)

*points*



SueDonJ said:


> I do the same thing Terry does, during every one of our stays, after reading his explanation a couple years ago here.  We figure out what we want to do by checking websites, travel guide books and the resort schedules, then ask the concierge to book whichever activities they can.  Every incidental charge gets put on the Marriott VISA and, like Terry says, it is amazing how quickly the points add up.  Hawaii especially, I think, because the activities there are so much more expensive than at the other places we visit, but every little bit counts.



I've also done this but noted in my last trip to Aruba that the only activities you can charge to the room are ones associated with Marriott, like the red sail activities.  I also noted when I had restaurant reservations made by Marriott, they added a service charge. So make sure you know what additional charges you may have.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 14, 2009)

davidvel said:


> Oh no, you must be sneezing hard if you have browsed/searched for "Marriott Internal trading system"!!...



Does anyone know how participants were selected to take the survey?  Was an e-mail blast sent with a link to an online survey or was this a paper survey sent in the mail?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 14, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Does anyone know how participants were selected to take the survey?  Was an e-mail blast sent with a link to an online survey or was this a paper survey sent in the mail?



It was an e-mail blast with a link to an online survey.


----------



## m61376 (May 14, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> I've also done this but noted in my last trip to Aruba that the only activities you can charge to the room are ones associated with Marriott, like the red sail activities.  I also noted when I had restaurant reservations made by Marriott, they added a service charge. So make sure you know what additional charges you may have.



What kind of service charge? I know I made restaurant reservations through the concierge at the Surf Club and was NOT charged any service charge for their services. Now, some restaurants in Aruba are adding in a service charge instead of leaving the gratuity to the diner's discretion and there are a few that are couching it as simply a service charge and not a gratuity; there has been a lot of discussion about that on the Aruba BB. Is that what you are referring to? Or- is the concierge at the Ocean Club (I assume that's whom you are referring to) charging for his/her services?


----------



## thinze3 (May 14, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> I've also done this but noted in my last trip to Aruba that the only activities you can charge to the room are ones associated with Marriott, like the red sail activities.  I also noted when I had restaurant reservations made by Marriott, they added a service charge. So make sure you know what additional charges you may have.



It's true that using the concierge to book some things can cost a bit more, but most of the time does not. When I bought our Grand Hyatt Kauai Luau tickets through the concierge, I believe we paid about $5 more per ticket than what we would have had we bought them direct. As lovearuba suggested, make sure you ask.


----------



## susanmmm (May 14, 2009)

We had an experience where the Concierge arranged for hockey tickets when we were at Canyon Villas.  We paid over double the ticket price that we could have purchased at the door.  We learned our lesson!

Susan


----------



## SueDonJ (May 14, 2009)

susanmmm said:


> We had an experience where the Concierge arranged for hockey tickets when we were at Canyon Villas.  We paid over double the ticket price that we could have purchased at the door.  We learned our lesson!
> 
> Susan



Wow, did the concierge explain the price?  I can see how it would happen if s/he got the tickets through Ace Tickets or StubHub or a similar authorized re-seller, because the owner sets the resale price and the re-seller tacks on fees.  But if your tickets came through the box office that makes no sense!


----------



## susanmmm (May 14, 2009)

She got them thru a broker.  Unfortunately, we didn't ask the right questions before we agreed to the purchase.  We will know for next time.

S.


----------



## lovearuba (May 14, 2009)

m61376 said:


> What kind of service charge? I know I made restaurant reservations through the concierge at the Surf Club and was NOT charged any service charge for their services. Now, some restaurants in Aruba are adding in a service charge instead of leaving the gratuity to the diner's discretion and there are a few that are couching it as simply a service charge and not a gratuity; there has been a lot of discussion about that on the Aruba BB. Is that what you are referring to? Or- is the concierge at the Ocean Club (I assume that's whom you are referring to) charging for his/her services?



I made the reservations through the consierge and they added a small charge to our bill, I didnt know it would be added to my bill until I saw it.  The thing is in Aruba, you can walk to most restaurants and drop by it on your way to one of the others and make reservations for the next day.  My point is just that you should be aware that there may be a charge.  Some folks would not have a problem with this but others might be caught off guard.  I want full disclosure and get irritated when I get surprised later.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 14, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> It was an e-mail blast with a link to an online survey.



None of the owners I know at the Palms received the e-mail about the survey.    Would it preferable to discuss the Vacation Points Exchange Program here or on the other thread that you pointed to?:deadhorse:


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 14, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> I hope you join TUG



Feel free to tell me more.  I'd like to know what makes TUGers so enthusiastic about TUG.  What makes the community thrive and hum?  What are the top 3 things TUGers like most?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 14, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> None of the owners I know at the Palms received the e-mail about the survey.    Would it preferable to discuss the Vacation Points Exchange Program here or on the other thread that you pointed to?:deadhorse:



The problem is that there is no program. It doesn't exist, all discussion will be based on rumor.


----------



## m61376 (May 14, 2009)

lovearuba said:


> I made the reservations through the consierge and they added a small charge to our bill, I didnt know it would be added to my bill until I saw it.  The thing is in Aruba, you can walk to most restaurants and drop by it on your way to one of the others and make reservations for the next day.  My point is just that you should be aware that there may be a charge.  Some folks would not have a problem with this but others might be caught off guard.  I want full disclosure and get irritated when I get surprised later.



That's surprising- and I agree with you. Did you say anything to the concierge? I know I wasn't charged for any reservations made through the SC concierge and I have friends who use the concierge extensively making all their reservations in advance and were never charged a fee. I wonder if it was for specific restaurants or an Ocean Club specific charge?


----------



## m61376 (May 14, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Feel free to tell me more.  I'd like to know what makes TUGers so enthusiastic about TUG.  What makes the community thrive and hum?  What are the top 3 things TUGers like most?



-People here are overall very welcoming.
-This is a great place to get an education. Whether a newbie or experienced, inevitably there is always something new to learn.
-Using what we've learned to save time, to save money, and to make the most out of our vacation time. Many people have been saved from making costly mistakes by the great advice they've gotten here. Also, whether facilitating great trades, travel advice, destination advice, what to see and what to do, etc., there is invariably someone willing and able to help.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 15, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Feel free to tell me more.  I'd like to know what makes TUGers so enthusiastic about TUG.  What makes the community thrive and hum?  What are the top 3 things TUGers like most?



For me, TUG provides an opportunity to interact with folks who share my travel lifestyle, in as pleasant and welcoming an environment as can be found online.  We may be complete polar opposites in every other aspect of our lives, but here we're able to share and debate different opinions and ideas related to timesharing with respect, kindness, tolerance and humor.  Even the "heated" discussions manage to provide a learning opportunity, and most resolutions are friendly.  As an added bonus, when you want a dose of humanity you can head on over to the Lounge - there you will find friendship.

TUG is nice.


----------



## lovearuba (May 15, 2009)

m61376 said:


> That's surprising- and I agree with you. Did you say anything to the concierge? I know I wasn't charged for any reservations made through the SC concierge and I have friends who use the concierge extensively making all their reservations in advance and were never charged a fee. I wonder if it was for specific restaurants or an Ocean Club specific charge?



No I didnt say anything to the concierge, it wasnt worth it.  My husband would have but I stopped him, he can get intense about customer service issues and we were on vacation.  We let it go and just started making our own reservations.  I know one of the charges was for a restaurant reservation but I cant remember specifically which one, only that it was within walking distance.  I am heading to Aruba soon and if the opportunity comes up I will ask.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 15, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> The problem is that there is no program. It doesn't exist, all discussion will be based on rumor.



Candidly, did anyone verify the authenticity of the so-called survey?  There are typos and grammatical errors which raised red flags.  Moreover, not one MVCI owner I contacted recalls receiving the November 2008 survey.  Several owners do recall an II representative or an MVCI Rental Sales rep mentioning a 'Marriott to Marriott' type exchange program dating back to 2007.  The concept of 'facilitated exchange' is consistent with a conversation I had with an Owner Services rep in March of this year.  The survey d/l from TUG, however, refers to exchange concepts that are more far-reaching.






Connecting the dots, Marriott does have several brands in development. There is no need for speculation or rumor because the development initiative is in the public domain to attract investment:  http://www.marriottdevelopment.com.  For example, by 2020 Marriott plans to unveil 20 resorts under a new brand, Nickelodean Resorts by Marriott.  Like the Disney vacation point system which does not involve deeded property, the Nickelodean brand might be ideally suited to a vacation points system.  The vacation points concept is successful at Disney because it provides parents/grandparents the type of extended flexibility that the survey attempts to measure.

Net, net, you are absolutely correct, _"The problem is that there is no program."_


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 15, 2009)

m61376 said:


> whether facilitating great trades, travel advice, destination advice, what to see and what to do, etc., there is invariably someone willing and able to help.



_'someone willing and able to help' _ says 'member enthusiasm' which is what a thriving community is about.  I do find that to be very evident.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 15, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> Even the "heated" discussions manage to provide a learning opportunity, and most resolutions are friendly.  As an added bonus, when you want a dose of humanity you can head on over to the Lounge - there you will find friendship.
> 
> TUG is nice.



Great testimonial about your personal experience and the sense of give and take which is essential to fostering community.  Thanks!


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 15, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I purchased my week resale, so I am unable to trade the week for points.



Just to clarify, resale from a 3rd party?


----------



## thinze3 (May 15, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Candidly, did anyone verify the authenticity of the so-called survey?  There are typos and grammatical errors which raised red flags.  Moreover, not one MVCI owner I contacted recalls receiving the November 2008 survey.  ...




Are you suggesting that this survey was not authentic?
I still have the email.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 15, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Just to clarify, resale from a 3rd party?



It wasn't my original post, but I think it's safe to say that here on TUG "resale" always refers to a purchase from a 3rd party.  Purchases made from Marriott/MVCI or any other timeshare company (including those which are _technically_ "resales") are referred to as "developer-direct" or something similar.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 15, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Are you suggesting that this survey was not authentic?
> I still have the email.



Terry

It 'looks' authentic, but so do phishing scams.  Do you have the header information? Who is the e-mail from and signed by?  Is there any contact information provided?  Did you try to contact the sender?

I phoned Owner Services in SLC earlier.  Although very friendly and upfront, the OS rep could not recall or confirm that MVCI sent such a survey in November 2008.  According to the rep, MVCI does not typically engage 3rd parties to conduct market research surveys.  Since such surveys do prompt owner inquiries, MVCI is vigilant about notifying Owner Services as a matter of standard procedure prior to implementation. 

The OS rep did admit that MVCI does engage in-depth market research, and was quick to praise MVCI's efforts to collect and escalate owner feedback.  I made specific reference to the phrase, _'Marriott Vacation Points Exchange Program'_.  The OS rep was not familiar with the phrase and unable to confirm.  

Regards the phrase, _'internal exchange'_, the OS rep became very animated about the 'Florida Club'.  This is an internal exchange program that has been in place for several years which he described as "very popular" and regarded as "very successful" by MVCI as well as the owners at the resorts that participate:






The rep went on to add that state statutes limit what MVCI can and cannot do with regards to facilitating timeshare exchange.  As an internal exchange program for which owners pay a nominal fee, the Florida Club operates in total compliance within Florida statutes.  The rep also gave another example.  Orlando has a municipal ordinance that restricts MVCI and Interval from internal exchanges on deeded units within 50 miles of Orlando.

While the November 2008 survey could be entirely legitimate, there is the possibility that it is not.  Information breaches have made headlines and Marriott is quick to alert owners in the event of a breach, but unless someone questions what they've received, the breach may not even come to light.  If there is cause for alarm, it would have surfaced by now.  I hope for all who did participate in the survey that it is legitimate.  There are some fascinating concepts about Vacation Points Exchange, but there are statutory requirements that are restrictive to protect our interests.

For more information on the Florida Club go to the Marriott Learning Center and select Detailed How to Use Guide under Webinar Presentations.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 15, 2009)

SueDonJ said:


> It wasn't my original post, but I think it's safe to say that here on TUG "resale" always refers to a purchase from a 3rd party.  Purchases made from Marriott/MVCI or any other timeshare company (including those which are _technically_ "resales") are referred to as "developer-direct" or something similar.



Again, thanks for the clarification.  I also called Owner Services to clarify what happens to the option to Trade for Points in the event of the owners' death.  According to OS, the Trade for Points option remains as a usage option when the deeded property is passed on to the spouse or children.  However, if the TS is sold to the spouse or children, it would be considered a resale from a 3rd party and the Trade for Points usage option is null and void.


----------



## thinze3 (May 15, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> ... While the November 2008 survey could be entirely legitimate, there is the possibility that it is not.  Information breaches have made headlines and Marriott is quick to alert owners in the event of a breach, but unless someone questions what they've received, the breach may not even come to light.  If there is cause for alarm, it would have surfaced by now.  I hope for all who did participate in the survey that it is legitimate.  There are some fascinating concepts about Vacation Points Exchange, but there are statutory requirements that are restrictive to protect our interests.



No doubt in my mind, and probably in many othres' minds, that the survey was legit.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> The rep went on to add that state statutes limit what MVCI can and cannot do with regards to facilitating timeshare exchange.  As an internal exchange program for which owners pay a nominal fee, the Florida Club operates in total compliance within Florida statutes.  The rep also gave another example.  Orlando has a municipal ordinance that restricts MVCI and Interval from internal exchanges on deeded units within 50 miles of Orlando.



I don't understand how state statutes could limit Marriott when every other major timeshare company operate within Florida and Orlando and many of them have points based internal exchange systems.

If others can operate there with these types of systems, why can't Marriott? Specific references to the sections of the law would be helpful here.

Laws can't be written to restrict the ability of only one company. Well they can, but they would definitely be challenged on a constitutional level.



> While the November 2008 survey could be entirely legitimate, there is the possibility that it is not. Information breaches have made headlines and Marriott is quick to alert owners in the event of a breach, but unless someone questions what they've received, the breach may not even come to light.



I am sure that if someone stole names, e-mail addresses and other data from Marriott in a data breach that they were just clamoring to send a bunch of people a survey about a new vacation exchange program. This argument sounds ridiculous. 



> I phoned Owner Services in SLC earlier. Although very friendly and upfront, the OS rep could not recall or confirm that MVCI sent such a survey in November 2008. According to the rep, MVCI does not typically engage 3rd parties to conduct market research surveys. Since such surveys do prompt owner inquiries, MVCI is vigilant about notifying Owner Services as a matter of standard procedure prior to implementation.



I would be willing to bet Marriott DOES use an external vendor to administer these types of surveys. Marriott even uses external vendors to administer many of their reward promotions. In the past many promotion registrations directed people to a third party vendor site for registration purposes.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 15, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Just to clarify, resale from a 3rd party?



Yes, it was a third party resale purchase.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 15, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't understand how state statutes could limit Marriott



Since MVCI's vacation ownership model involves deeded property, MVCI is subject to comply with federal, state and in some cases, municipal statutes.  Points-based timeshare systems may be subject to statutes that are less restrictive.   

For statutes that regulate the timeshare industry, ARDA is a good starting point:  UNITED STATES TIMESHARE REGULATION MATRIX

As a best practice, I choose to opt-out from participating in market research conducted by 3rd parties.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 16, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Since MVCI's vacation ownership model involves deeded property, MVCI is subject to comply with federal, state and in some cases, municipal statutes.  Points-based timeshare systems may be subject to statutes that are less restrictive.
> 
> For statutes that regulate the timeshare industry, ARDA is a good starting point:  UNITED STATES TIMESHARE REGULATION MATRIX



Many of those points based timeshares are deeded property. Even one of the best known points based timeshare, Disney Vacation Club, is deeded. Once again I request specific sections of the law that allow Marriott to not impliment a vacation points exchange program.



> As a best practice, I choose to opt-out from participating in market research conducted by 3rd parties.



While this may be your best practice, it does not make the survey any less legitimate.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 16, 2009)

Terry - Thanks for appending David Babich's signature and the contact e-mail. THAT information, support@hcdi.net clearly identifies that the survey was conducted by a vendor, HCD Research, Inc.  

HCD Research has done market research work for Disney, Wyndham and Starwood which explains why other TUGers saw parallels in the concept descriptions.   As said earlier, the typos and grammatical errors in the survey is uncharacteristic of Marriott.  

Now, I know who to direct my questions to and how best to present them.  The follow-up is greatly appreciated.  THAT'S TEAMWORK!  



thinze3 said:


> Are you suggesting that this survey was not authentic?
> I still have the email.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 16, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> Many of those points based timeshares are deeded property. Even one of the best known points based timeshare, Disney Vacation Club, is deeded. Once again I request specific sections of the law that allow Marriott to not impliment a vacation points exchange program.



That's probably out of scope for MVCI Owner Services, but will try and track it down.




dioxide45 said:


> While this may be your best practice, it does not make the survey any less legitimate.



Moot point.  Terry appended the signature and contact e-mail.  Now we know for sure that MVCI hired HCD Research to conduct the survey.  So you were indeed right that Marriott hired a 3rd party.


----------



## davidvel (May 16, 2009)

*Reservation rights vs. trading*



TJCNewYork said:


> Since MVCI's vacation ownership model involves deeded property, MVCI is subject to comply with federal, state and in some cases, municipal statutes.  Points-based timeshare systems may be subject to statutes that are less restrictive.
> 
> For statutes that regulate the timeshare industry, ARDA is a good starting point:  UNITED STATES TIMESHARE REGULATION MATRIX



I am with DIOXIDE45 on this one. My mantra to everyone for the past many months is to distinguish your comments in your posts between your rights to reserve and use your Marriott week (which are deeded rights that you bought directly or resale) vs. a trading program (which is governed by its own rules that you agree to). 

These are distinct issues which everyone must understand. Your rights to reserve (ie. 12 months/13 months), gold/platinum/bronze, and use, sell or rent your deeded condo interest are up to you and cannot be changed. 

While you can "deposit" your properly reserved week with any organization you want who will take it (ie. redweek, Interval, etc), you are then subject to their rules.  

Marriott's rumored internal trading system is just another trading system (ie. redweek, Interval, etc). They can make any rules, charge you any fee or offer you any points structure they want and you agree to their rules if you join their program. What they cannot do is UNILATERALLY alter your deeded reservation and occupancy rights (unless you agree by joining their program.)


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 16, 2009)

davidvel said:


> I am with DIOXIDE45 on this one. My mantra to everyone for the past many months is to distinguish your comments in your posts between your rights to reserve and use your Marriott week (which are deeded rights that you bought directly or resale) vs. a trading program (which is governed by its own rules that you agree to).
> 
> These are distinct issues which everyone must understand. Your rights to reserve (ie. 12 months/13 months), gold/platinum/bronze, and use, sell or rent your deeded condo interest are up to you and cannot be changed.
> 
> ...



 Great approach, it may be useful on Insiders.  MVCI's Florida Club illustrates your example of 'another trading system'.  Are there any lawyers here?  Maybe someone can explain why the Florida Club model cannot be extended.  That is what you are getting at Dioxide45?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 16, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> Great approach, it may be useful on Insiders.  MVCI's Florida Club illustrates your example of 'another trading system'.  Are there any lawyers here?  Maybe someone can explain why the Florida Club model cannot be extended.  That is what you are getting at Dioxide45?



I don't think Marriott wants to expand the Florida Club model system wide. There is little profit for them to make with the current setup. 400k owners by $4 extra to have the FC, it only works out to $1.6MM annual additional profit. Marriott will look for better profit growth centers to increase the bottom line.

While some have used the Florida Club for some great reservations and exchanges, it has its limits with the 6 month window and does not appeal to everyone. A points system with better flexibility is more likely what they are looking at.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 16, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> 400k owners by $4 extra to have the FC, it only works out to $1.6MM annual additional profit.



I believe Marriott calculates potential revenue by the number of weeks owned.  (400k owners own one to multiple weeks)




dioxide45 said:


> A points system with better flexibility is more likely what they are looking at.



Not necessarily.  Expanding offerings around core competencies is one thing Marriott is very good at doing.  Forming a network of ~smaller~ clubs would cost less, could be rolled out incrementally, give owners more usage options and be more consistent with an elite club culture than trying to duplicate and/or replace what is in place system-wide.




dioxide45 said:


> While some have used the Florida Club for some great reservations and exchanges, it has its limits with the 6 month window and does not appeal to everyone.



Limits are a reality, but the Elite club mentality works, is cost efficient, easy for Owner Services to fulfill, can be improved and enjoys popularity among owners. Why fix something that is not broke?

An alternative would be to create more Elite clubs.  Multiple week owners could choose which club to assign each week.  This would satisfy Davidvel's mantra and give owners an incentive to purchase more weeks at the resorts that are affiliated with the clubs they want to experience.  Marriott's network of elite clubs can overlap.  A resort could be affiliated with two or more elite clubs.  An Elite Club network combined with a points-based wrapper would be very consistent with Marriott Rewards and probably work.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 16, 2009)

TJCNewYork said:


> I believe Marriott calculates potential revenue by the number of weeks owned.  (400k owners own one to multiple weeks)



This is very true. Even if there is 800K ownership weeks within the system that only equates to doubling that $1.6MM extra revenue. IMO they would be looking for something with far more sustainable revenue growth.



> Limits are a reality, but the Elite club mentality works, is cost efficient, easy for Owner Services to fulfill, can be improved and enjoys popularity among owners. Why fix something that is not broke?



I think a reality check is needed here. From reading many posts on here I don't think most owners have think of the Florida Club as a fantastic program. It is a nice perk for the cost for people that use it, but it is far from wildly popular as you suggest.

While I don't have statistics, I would guess that a small percentage of owners in the club actually take advantage of it.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 16, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> This is very true. Even if there is 800K ownership weeks within the system that only equates to doubling that $1.6MM extra revenue. IMO they would be looking for something with far more sustainable revenue growth.



In this economy, incremental growth of any kind is desireable over loss.




dioxide45 said:


> I think a reality check is needed here. From reading many posts on here I don't think most owners have think of the Florida Club as a fantastic program. It is a nice perk for the cost for people that use it, but it is far from wildly popular as you suggest.
> 
> While I don't have statistics, I would guess that a small percentage of owners in the club actually take advantage of it.



If TUG's 'Where do you own' is an indicator of participation, MVCI members at TUG are one thousandths of one percent.  Owner Services is on the front line and actively engaged.  Florida is a drive-to destination vs. Aruba or Hawaii.  Given belt tightening, Owner Services reports Florida Club exchanges are on the upswing.  Weeks are available at the 25th anniversary discount and Sales reports that developer weeks are moving.  

Compared to 400,000 owners, Marriott has 30,000,000 members in Marriott Rewards.  Marriott has successfully created an award-winning Elite club culture.  TUG discussion about Elite Rollover Nights plus Double Nights is self-evident.   Reaching the highly coveted Gold or Platinum Elite status is a desirable outcome.  FWIW, the warm reception and enthusiasm speaks to a reality different than one you suggest.


----------



## danuty (May 17, 2009)

*Elite/Gold Status Credits*

We are currently staying at the Grand Residence in Tahoe which we purchased as a Getaway thru II.  When we checked in on Friday, our rewards number was added and the reservation now shows up on our rewards account.  I will let you know if we get 7 nights credit vs. 14 nights credit (current double night promo).  We did receive 7 night credit for our Getaway at Desert Palm Springs Villas in March. 

In regards to blackouts and using points to purchase MVC weeks, we booked Timberlodge for 4th of July week through Marriott on January 15th (date blackouts were lifted).  We thought there would be no blackout dates for MVC rentals. We had to pay for the first three nights and used points for 4nights.  We couldn't use points for the entire week because July 3, 4 and 5th were blackout dates. Will blackout dates still apply with the increased point system for MVC rentals?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 17, 2009)

danuty said:


> Will blackout dates still apply with the increased point system for MVC rentals?



Yes. The MVCI properties are not participating in the no blackout date policy. There is no guaranty that people will trade their weeks in for points to be used for rentals or reward bookings.


----------



## taffy19 (May 17, 2009)

davidvel said:


> Marriott's rumored internal trading system is just another trading system (ie. redweek, Interval, etc). They can make any rules, charge you any fee or offer you any points structure they want and you agree to their rules if you join their program. What they cannot do is UNILATERALLY alter your deeded reservation and occupancy rights (unless you agree by joining their program.*)*


Exactly. You still have your basic rights so a class action lawsuit wouldn't make any sense.

Also, if you agree to the terms of a new internal exchange system then you agree by their newer terms whatever they are. If they let a direct buyer make an exchange earlier than a re-sale buyer can do, then this would be an incentive to buy direct from the Marrott or giving them a better view, if available. They have many options to make it more favorable for a direct buyer because they are in control of the floating system as well as the room assignments.

RCI even went a step further by renting out the best weeks that timeshare owners are depositing so these weeks are not even available anymore to other timeshare owners. What a rip-off that is but people agreed to these terms too when they made an exchange.

The whole timesharing industry is in favor of the big developers today. This wasn't that way when they sold fixed time and fixed units but that made it harder for them to sell the less favorable seasons so they made it "flexible" as that sounds a better way to the buyer but it isn't true. A fixed unit is equally flexible if you decide to make an exchange but it will cost you an additional exchange fee. That's all.


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 22, 2009)

WINSLOW said:


> Marriott is going to take someones 270,000 points and give me a whole120,000 points for my 3 bedroom St Kitts. That's a 150,000 point difference!   Seeing this years M/F are over $1700  (I could by 120,000points for $1500) How about atleast splitting the difference with the owners or letting us owners rent the T/S for what other owners are getting in point value??  Kind of like how SVN works in a way, maybe.  With all of this take, take, take they need to look at the owner points now.



Winslow, 

While TUG is the best venue for discussing the mechanics of timeshare ownership, Insiders is the most effective venue for discussing ideas to improve Marriott Rewards.  Why?  The forum is hosted by Marriott Rewards.  

Marriott Vacation Club and Marriott Rewards are working very hard to achieve brand integration.  This is most evident in the recent announcement about MVCI resorts moved into Hotel Categories.  But the ground that needs covering stretches a long way.  Candidly, Marriott Rewards experts know very little about vacation ownership and so the challenge is to shorten the learning curve so they can develop programs that owners will enjoy.

Consider posting your ideas at Insiders: http://www.marriottrewardsinsiders.marriott.com


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 22, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> _Grande Vista (Cat 6) 2008 MF Platinum $819.53 vs. Ocean Pointe (Cat 5) 2008 MF Platinum $1142.40 ? Not even close_.



As a point of interest, a quick scan of the 2009 Estimated Operating Budgets* for Grande Vista and Ocean Pointe shows 3 budget items where Ocean Pointe is 2x that of Grande Vista and 6 budget items where Ocean Pointe is about 1.5x of Grande Vista.  

Real estate is all about location and oceanfront is prime.  With prime comes high taxes, higher maintenance (salt spray) and higher insurance premiums (wind/flood).  What's unusual about Ocean Pointe is the budget for Loss Prevention/Security which is more than 2x that of Grande Vista.  Without surprise, OP Platinum week taxes are $262.83 compared to GV Platinum week $141.71



*D/L from my-vacationclub.com


----------



## TJCNewYork (May 27, 2009)

dioxide45 said:


> Many of those points based timeshares are deeded property. Even one of the best known points based timeshare, Disney Vacation Club, is deeded. Once again I request specific sections of the law that allow Marriott to not impliment a vacation points exchange program.




*For discussion purposes*, Florida's statute, 721.56  Management of multisite timeshare plans; reservation systems; demand balancing seems like a good place to start.  While this statute does not prohibit points-based exchange programs, the cost to comply is prohibitive. 

The law protects owner usage and prescribes a fairly complex process including funds escrow.  *Failure to comply is a felony. *  My hunch is that implementing a vacation points exchange program with all the bells and whistles needed to manage demand load balancing and funds escrow would incur implementation costs that MVCI's management and shareholders see as prohibitive.

If the majority of MVCI owners favored a vacation points exchange program, Marriott could negotiate with the COA (condominium owners associations) to add a line item to the annual maintenance budget whereby implementation is a *shared cost* and embedded into the Management Fee or formulated as a separate budget item to be approved by proxy. 

In a cost-sharing scenario, one of the critical success factors would be vision and leadership; another would be significant change management (as you and others pointed out previously).  Given the perceived and actual benefits that an additional usage option like a points-based exchanged program might have, cost-sharing is a likely solution.  While there is no shortage of opinion on this topic, there appears to be a dry well when it comes to vision and leadership, IMO.


----------

